
Making ubuntu.com responsive - Garbage
http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/making-ubuntu-com-responsive/
======
chris_mahan
Plain prerendered html5 with no JS was not available?

~~~
JetSpiegel
Where's the framework for that?

~~~
chris_mahan
the great text files framework.

~~~
JetSpiegel
And its IDE, vim.

~~~
chris_mahan
I prefer nano, as it reminds me to keep the files short.

